# Er sagte, er sei krank



## sweeed

Am I right in thinking 'er sagte, er sei krank' can be translated as either 'he said he was ill', 'he said he was going to be ill' and 'he said he would be ill'  ??
This is confusing me greatly thanks for your help!


----------



## EvilWillow

he said he was  ill = _er sagte, er sei krank_ (he was ill when he said that)

he said he was going to be ill = he said he would be ill = _er sagte, er werde krank sein_ (he was not yet ill when he said that)


----------



## Clara_

Hallo
is "er sei" a high level of German?
Danke


----------



## Hutschi

It is called "Konjunktiv" and is similar to English subjunctive.

It is used to indicate indirect speech.

You can transform:

*Er sagte, er sei krank. -> indirect speech.
* *Er sagte: "Ich bin krank." -> direct speech.
*
                         Am I right in thinking 'er sagte, er sei krank' can be translated as  either 'he said he was ill', 'he said he was going to be ill' and 'he  said he would be ill'  ??[/QUOTE]

I am not sure if "He said he was ill." can have more than one meaning.
In direct speech the sentence is:

He said; "I am ill."

What is the meaning of "He said he were ill."? (English subjunctive)


----------



## EvilWillow

Hutschi said:


> It is called "Konjunktiv" and is similar to English subjunctive.


To be more specific "sei" is Konjunktiv *I*, and why would you compare it to the virtually extinct English subjunctive?  
But since you did, the English subjunctive is _not _used to indicate indirect speech, which is why your example


Hutschi said:


> What is the meaning of "He said he were ill."? (English subjunctive)


doesn't really make sense. Only in some cases does the English subjunctive correspond to Konjunktiv *II*, in other cases there just isn't an equivalent in the German language (unlike for example in Spanish).

Imagine he were wearing a moustache.
Stell dir vor, er trage einen Schnurrbart.  
Stell dir vor, er trüge einen Schnurrbart.  
Stell dir vor, er würde einen Schnurrbart tragen. 

I insist that she come with us.
Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns komme. 
Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns käme. 
Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns kommt. 
ES: Insisto en que (ella) venga con nosotros. _(presente de subjuntivo)_


----------



## ablativ

Clara_ said:


> Hallo
> is "er sei" a high level of German?
> Danke



To answer your question: Yes, it is (in colloquial speech). The "Konjunktiv I" is seldom used in an ordinary conversation. It should be used, however, in formal literary language, depending on the writer's level of linguistic education.


----------



## Hutschi

EvilWillow said:


> To be more specific "sei" is Konjunktiv *I*, and why would you compare it to the virtually extinct English subjunctive?



It is because of the most translate Konjunktiv as subjunctive - but I thought that this is wrong.  That is why I said it is similar, but not equal. But I did not really understand the differences fully. (Of course I know the differences of usage in grammars. But I have the strong feeling that many use it differently. Why else do theyx call "Konjunktiv" in English "subjunctive"?
We had a lot of discussions about this.

If they speak about Konjunktiv they call it "subjunctive" in English. 
I do not know how to avoid this difficulty.

Thank you also for clarifying differences in usage, EvilWillow.


----------



## berndf

EvilWillow said:


> I insist that she come with us.
> *Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns komme. *
> Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns käme.
> Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns kommt.
> ES: Insisto en que (ella) venga con nosotros. _(presente de subjuntivo)_


Hier kann ich Dir nicht folgen. Ich finde 
_Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns komme_
vollkommen in Ordnung. Es ist richtig, dass umgangssprachlich fast nur noch und standardsprachlich überwiegend hier der Indikativ verwandt wird, nichtsdestoweniger ist der Konjunktiv I hier richtig und angebracht. Schriftsprachlich würde ich persönlich ihn auch in diesem Satz verwenden.


----------



## SteveUK

Hutschi said:


> What is the meaning of "He said he were ill."? (English subjunctive)


This is frequently heard in some areas, and it means exactly the same thing as, "He said he was ill". I'm not sure if it qualifies as a regional variation, or is simply widespread use of poor English.

As has already been noted, "He said he were ill" (indirect/reported speech) should not be confused with, "_If_ he were ill, ..." (English subjunctive).


----------



## Gernot Back

SteveUK said:


> As has already been noted, "He said he were ill" (indirect/reported speech) should not be confused with, "_If_ he were ill, ..." (English subjunctive).


What else should this singular form "_were_" (even in indirect speech) be, if it is not subjunctive?


----------



## Demiurg

What about "He said he *be* ill"?  I've sometimes read "he be", it seems to be short for "he'll be".


----------



## berndf

SteveUK said:


> I'm not sure if it qualifies as a regional variation





Gernot Back said:


> What else should this singular form "_were_" (even in indirect speech) be, if it is not subjunctive?


It is apparently a well know peculiarity in Yorkshire dialect (and maybe other Northern English dialects?): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1961330


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> What about "He said he *be* ill"? I've sometimes read "he be", it seems to be short for "he'll be".


Or "he*'d* be ill". See discussion here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=9849872#post9849872


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> It is apparently a well know peculiarity in Yorkshire dialect (and maybe other Northern English dialects?): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1961330


Still, historically there is no indication, that "_were_" used with the first and third person singular could be anything else but preterite subjunctive:

http://books.google.de/books?id=1vj0-f_U1SQC&pg=PA132&lpg=PA132&dq=%22old+english%22+%22conjugation+of+be%22&source=bl&ots=9gHJPDmqnr&sig=i4iuLrpEz-noahUFoZ4CTRXRI9M&hl=de&ei=pNn8TPenAYWY8QPshcmQDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=%22old%20english%22%20%22conjugation%20of%20be%22&f=false


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Still, historically there is no indication, that "_were_" used with the first and third person singular could be anything else but preterite subjunctive:
> 
> http://books.google.de/books?id=1vj0-f_U1SQC&pg=PA132&lpg=PA132&dq=%22old+english%22+%22conjugation+of+be%22&source=bl&ots=9gHJPDmqnr&sig=i4iuLrpEz-noahUFoZ4CTRXRI9M&hl=de&ei=pNn8TPenAYWY8QPshcmQDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=%22old%20english%22%20%22conjugation%20of%20be%22&f=false


Following the discussion I quoted, there is a pattern emerging which could explain the _was/were variation_ where muting of the final consonant caused a confusion of the old dialectal forms _he was/he wer, we war/wes/wer _> _he wa'/we', we wa'/we'_ which were later re-interpreted as_ he was/were, we was/were_.


----------



## SteveUK

Hi Gernot,

I can't argue with your analysis of the subjunctive use of "were". Unfortunately, in Northern English "were" and "was" are often inverted, for no obvious reason. I often hear expressions such as, "I were in town yesterday" and, "we was in town yesterday".

I'm not _entirely_ convinced by the 'muted final consonant' explanation for this (discussed in Bernd's link), but I certainly don't have a better one.


----------



## EvilWillow

berndf said:


> Hier kann ich Dir nicht folgen. Ich finde
> _Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns komme_
> vollkommen in Ordnung. Es ist richtig, dass umgangssprachlich fast nur noch und standardsprachlich überwiegend hier der Indikativ verwandt wird, nichtsdestoweniger ist der Konjunktiv I hier richtig und angebracht.


Wenn da stünde "Er bestand darauf, dass sie mit ihnen komme", wären wir uns einig, aber bei diesem konkreten Beispiel will mir der Satz mit Konjunktiv I nicht richtig erscheinen. Da das Subjekt des Satzes die erste Person ist, fällt es mir schwer, den Bezug zu "indirekte Rede/Bitte/Aufforderung => Konjunktiv I" zu sehen. Mag natürlich sein, dass es auch dazu eine Grammatikregel gibt, die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## englishman

Gernot Back said:


> Still, historically there is no indication, that "_were_" used with the first and third person singular could be anything else but preterite subjunctive:
> 
> http://books.google.de/books?id=1vj...e&q="old english" "conjugation of be"&f=false



To my ears, "He said he were ill" sounds perfectly good English, and I'm not from Yorkshire, so I'd agree that it is simply a somewhat fossiized example of the subjunctive that is still used in general speech. It's certainly not regional dialect.


----------



## englishman

Demiurg said:


> What about "He said he *be* ill"?  I've sometimes read "he be", it seems to be short for "he'll be".



That probably comes from various West Country dialects. Older people in the West of England still often conjugate "to be" in that way. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Country_dialects


----------



## berndf

_


EvilWillow said:



			Wenn da stünde "Er bestand darauf, dass sie mit ihnen komme", wären wir uns einig, aber bei diesem konkreten Beispiel will mir der Satz mit Konjunktiv I nicht richtig erscheinen. Da das Subjekt des Satzes die erste Person ist, fällt es mir schwer, den Bezug zu "indirekte Rede/Bitte/Aufforderung => Konjunktiv I" zu sehen. Mag natürlich sein, dass es auch dazu eine Grammatikregel gibt, die ich nicht kenne.
		
Click to expand...

__Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns komme_
drück durchaus eine Aufforderung aus. Im Gegensatz dazu steht eine reine Tatsachenbehauptung
_Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns kommt_
=
_Ich bestehe auf der Richtigkeit meiner Behauptung, dass sie mit uns kommt (_oder_ kommen wird)._

Wie ich bereits eingeräumt habe, wird dieser_ subjunktive_ Konjunktiv heute kaum noch verwandt und man würde, um deutlich zu machen, dass es sich um eine Aufforderung handelt, heute wohl eher sagen:
_Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns kommen soll._

Dies ist ganz analog zum Englischen, wo
_I insist that she come here every day_
bedeutet, dass ich verlange, dass sie jeden Tag hierhin kommen soll, während
_I insist that she comes here every day_
bedeutet, dass ich auf der Richtigkeit meiner Behauptung bestehe, dass sie jeden Tag hierhin kommt.

Autoren des 19. Jahrhunderts benutzten diesen Konjunktiv noch regelmäßig und auch Grammatiken aus dieser Zeit fordern ihn ausdrücklich (siehe z.B. hier, p.241). Insofern würde ich eine Bezeichnung des Satzes
_Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns komme_
als *veraltet* zwar akzeptieren, aber nicht als regelrecht *falsch*.


----------



## Dan2

Hutschi said:


> What is the meaning of "He said he were ill."? (English subjunctive)





SteveUK said:


> This is frequently heard in some areas, and it means exactly the same thing as, "He said he was ill". I'm not sure if it qualifies as a regional variation, or is simply widespread use of poor English.





englishman said:


> To my ears, "He said he were ill" sounds  perfectly good English, and I'm not from Yorkshire, so I'd agree that it  is simply a somewhat fossiized example of the subjunctive that is still  used in general speech. It's certainly not regional dialect.


Well it's regional in that it's not used in the US.

As in the UK, there are non-standard US dialects that confuse "was" and "were", so it's possible to hear the above the sentence in the US, but only from someone who would _also _say, "He were ill" (which the majority of Americans would call "bad grammar").

(Americans _do_ use the subjunctive "were" in counterfactuals: _If he were ill, he wouldn't be out running._ And the present subjunctive is alive and well here.)

I wonder if British grammarians take a position on whether one should use "was" or "were" in Hutschi's sentence.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ... Insofern würde ich eine Bezeichnung des Satzes _Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mit uns komme _als *veraltet* zwar akzeptieren, aber nicht als regelrecht *falsch*.


 
Ich stimme dem zu. Es verschwindet aus dem aktiven Sprachgebrauch, ist aber in zahlreichen Schriften in dieser Weise noch verwendet.
In der Umgangssprache klang es wohl hochgestochen und wird jetzt kaum verwendet, es sei denn, man möchte einen sehr hochgestochenen Stil zeigen.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Dan2 said:


> Well it's regional in that it's not used in the US.
> 
> As in the UK, there are non-standard US dialects that confuse "was" and "were", so it's possible to hear the above the sentence in the US, but only from someone who would _also _say, "He were ill" (which the majority of Americans would call "bad grammar").
> ...
> I wonder if British grammarians take a position on whether one should use "was" or "were" in Hutschi's sentence.


Despite being British, I also share Dan's views on this. In other words, I would only say "he said he was ill", not "he said he were ill". Note that the word "was" is just plain past tense here (to match "said") and not a poor man's substitute for the subjunctive "were". Of course, if it's not too far in the past, one could also use the present tense and say "he says he's ill".

I wouldn't recommend to any foreigners that they say "he were ill" or "he be ill", unless they also want to imitate the corresponding dialect. Otherwise, it just doesn't sound authentic to my ears.



Hutschi said:


> Ich stimme dem zu. Es verschwindet aus dem aktiven Sprachgebrauch, ist aber in zahlreichen Schriften in dieser Weise noch verwendet.
> In der Umgangssprache klang es wohl hochgestochen und wird jetzt kaum verwendet, es sei denn, man möchte einen sehr hochgestochenen Stil zeigen.


Interessanterweise ist es seit langer Zeit der Fall, dass Grammatikbücher für Deutsch als Fremdsprache den Konjunktiv I oft nur noch in Verbindung mit der indirekten Rede bringen. Für die Alltagssprache werden die anderen Verwendungen anscheinend als nicht (mehr) signifikant genug bewertet.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## EvilWillow

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Hutschi

ABBA Stanza said:


> ... Of course, if it's not too far in the past, one could also use the present tense and say "he says he's ill".
> ...


 
In German language the corresponding forms "Er sagte, er war krank" and "Er sagte, er ist/sei krank" have another difference. 
"Er sagte, er war krank": He was ill bevor he said this, but not when he said it - at least nothing is said about this time.
"Er sagte, er ist krank": He was ill, during he said this.

Compare:
"Er sagte, er wäre krank." This has two meanings: 1. "Er sagte, er sei krank". 2. "If this and that had happened, than he would be ill."


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> "Er sagte, er war krank": He was ill bevor he said this, but not when he said it - at least nothing is said about this time.
> "Er sagte, er ist krank": He was ill, during he said this.


Thanks Hutschi, but I have another follow-up question. Does what you say apply regardless of how long ago in the past the statement lies? For example, suppose one is watching a documentary about a person who lived 100 years ago or more. Would it still be correct to say _"Er sagte, er ist krank"_ if he was ill when he made the statement?

If so, it will be a bit confusing for English speakers, because we would say:

_"He told her/him/them/... (that) he was ill"_, if he was ill at the time of making the statement, or

_"He told her/him/them/... (that) he had been ill"_, if he had already recovered at the time of making the statement.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

ABBA Stanza said:


> Thanks Hutschi, but I have another follow-up question. Does what you say apply regardless of how long ago in the past the statement lies? For example, suppose one is watching a documentary about a person who lived 100 years ago or more. Would it still be correct to say _"Er sagte, er ist krank"_ if he was ill when he made the statement?...



Yes, indeed this is correct, but usually we would use "Konjunktiv" here:
(I use the German word "Konjunktiv" to avoid problems in translation).

Er sagte, er ist krank. 
Er sagte, er sei krank.
Er sagte, er wäre krank.

All have basically the same meaning, except that there may be a distance in trust about this. The time of the subordinate clause corresponds to the time of the original speaker.

We should note that usually "Er sagte, er ist krank" is usually not used this way. Normally I'd use Konjunktiv here. But this was not the question here.

I can construct a form were it is possible, however:

Sie kam vor zweihundert Jahren zur Tür herein und sprach: "Er sagte, er ist krank."


----------



## Robocop

The issue here is about discriminating between *reported speech* and *narration* (which is a bit tricky with verbs like "sagen").

*Reported speech:*
- Gestern traf Paul zufällig seine Ex-Freundin, die sich über seine Magerkeit wunderte. Er *sagte *ihr, dass er sehr krank *sei*.
- Gestern traf Paul zufällig seine Ex-Freundin, die sich über seine Magerkeit wunderte. Er *sagte *ihr, dass er sehr krank  *gewesen sei*.

*Narration:*
- Als Paul vor einem halben Jahr zufällig seine Ex-Freundin traf, *sagte *er ihr noch nicht, *dass er schwer krank war.*
The sentence above is equivalent to:
- Als Paul vor einem halben Jahr zufällig seine Ex-Freundin traf, _verschwieg_ er ihr,* dass er schwer krank war.*

More examples:

- Als Paul kürzlich zufällig seine Ex-Freundin  traf, *sagte sie* ihm, dass sie seit ihrer Trennung sehr  unglücklich *sei*. (this is reporting her words)
In contrast:
- Als Paul kürzlich zufällig seine Ex-Freundin  traf, *sagte sie ihm*, dass sie nach ihrer Trennung sehr  unglücklich *war*. (we learn that she confronted him with the fact that she was miserable after they had broken up)

- Als Paul kürzlich  zufällig seine Ex-Freundin traf, *sagte *sie ihm, dass sie nach ihrer Trennung (einige Zeit) sehr unglücklich *gewesen sei*. (this is reporting her words)
In contrast:
- Als Paul kürzlich  zufällig seine Ex-Freundin traf, *sagte *sie ihm,  dass sie nach ihrer Trennung (einige Zeit) sehr unglücklich *gewesen war*. (again, we learn that she confronted him with the fact that she had been miserable for a while after they had broken up)

- Gestern *sagte *(gestand) Paul seiner Mutter, dass er arbeitslos *ist*. (reporting his words)
- Gestern *sagte *(gestand) Paul seiner Mutter, dass er arbeitslos *sei*. (reporting his words)
- Gestern *sagte *(gestand) Paul seiner Mutter, dass er arbeitslos *war*.
But:
- Gestern *sagte* (gestand) Paul seiner Mutter, dass er im vergangenen Monat arbeitslos *war.* (we learn about his disclosure)
- Gestern *sagte* (gestand) Paul seiner Mutter, dass er arbeitslos *war*, als er das neue Auto kaufte.
- Paul tat sich schwer im Umgang mit seiner Arbeitslosigkeit, die Ende des letzten Jahres begonnen hatte. Erst nach ein paar Monaten, als es nicht mehr anders ging, *sagte* (gestand) Paul seiner Mutter, dass er seit einem halben Jahr arbeitslos *war*.
- Erst gestern *sagte* (gestand) Paul seiner Mutter, dass er ein halbes Jahr lang arbeitslos *gewesen war*.


----------

